# Baiting a Hole



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

I fished for catfish all my life, just never tryed to bait a hole or anything. What is the best way of doing this?

Thanks Redfish Bob


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

My method is to pick several spots around the lake and throw out a coffee can of sour maize, then go back to the first spot and drop a line baited with Danny Kings or Bill's dip bait. I give it ten to fifteen minutes, if the fish don't bite I'll go to the next spot. If the fish are there, I'll scatter a hand full of range cubes to keep them interested.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

we started using deer blocks and they work really well. also the 40% range cubes work. the 40% are a lot better since they contain a lot of cotton seed.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go to your local feed store and buy wheat, corn or milo, take your pick , they all have fans or a mix. get a 5 gal bucket and fill it 1/2 full of grain and fill to the top with water, rain water is faster than chlorinated. then add 1-2 packs dry bread yeast and stir and leave outside. it works faster than beer. allow to fermment a few days and your ready.

several methods how to deploy it, but be sure and not spill it in your truck, pretty gamey smell.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Some folks also sink corn burlap. It keeps the fish in the area for weeks.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks all*

Thanks for all the good ideas. I think I try a couple of them​​Redfish Bob​


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

RedfishBob said:


> Thanks for all the good ideas. I think I try a couple of them​​Redfish Bob​


Ditto


----------



## Catfish_addiction (Jul 19, 2006)

I like to use Milo or Wheat, Corn seems to be too big and fills the fish up to fast. I keep a 32g trash can going year round with wheat and Milo mixed. Fill 3/4 grain and fill about 2" above that with water, you can add beer, yeast or what ever but you don't have to, just put it in a nice sunny area. Once you throw it out, it only takes a few minutes to attract the fish, I use a large serving spoon to dip and throw out the chum, only throw out about 2 or 3 spoon fulls. After about 15 or 20 minute with no action go try another spot for a while then return to your first spot a little later on.

Good Luck,
Michael Ryno


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I use Range cubes from the feed store but I am going to try to use wheat and milo next time.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Dad use to take a small burllap bag and put some dog kibble in it drop it off the end of a dock some where, worked for months.
it did a twofold thing got the little bait fish for bait for the big ones some place else and the big ones just trying to get the kibble and or the small bait fish right there


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a friend who back in the 70s used to fish Sow Bridge on Lake Sam Rayburn, and in reality lived there. He ran lines and hand fished for catfish to trade for beer and cash. He says that after you get them going in a spot with spoiled grain you can start using grain right out of the sack and keeep them coming. This was a man desperate to cath fish to trade for Texas Pride beer, he should know!!!


----------

